# Itoshii's Warren



## itoshiixhito (Apr 24, 2010)

This is Miss Maaya :biggrin2:

*Name:* Maayatan Mochi Itoshii (Maya from the Japanese group LM.C (when he was Miyavi's guitarist), Japanese candy, and "Itoshii Hito" (My Beloved) by Miyavi)
 *Gender: *Female
*Breed:* Holland Lop
*Fur Color:* Short hair - Black Tortoiseshell (aa B- C- D- ee)
*Eye Color:* Chocolate brown
  *D.O.B:* 10/23/2008 - *Gotcha:* 11/23/2008
*Also known as:* Maaya, Baby-bear/-girl, Bunny-bear/-butt/-love, Channy-bear/-buns, Little-girl/-mama, Maaya-bear, My-chan/-tan, MyMy-chan/-tan
 






 







Taken 11/25/2008. 1 month and 2 days old.



 
Taken 2/11/2009. 3 months and 19 days old.



 
Taken 3/3/2010. 16 month and 8 days old.



 




Taken 3/13/2010. 16 month and 18 days old.



 




Taken 3/28/2010. 17 month and 5 days old. With my cousin Hopper.



 




Taken 4/4/2010. 17 month and 12 days old.

And my other baby Hitsugi-chan!

*Name:* æ© Hitsugi-chan (Rhythm guitarist from the Japanese group ãã¤ãã¡ã¢ Naitomea)
*Gender:* Female
*Breed:* Syrian
*Fur Color:* Short hair - Agouti Grey
*Eye Color:* Black
*Gotcha:* 6/13/2009





Taken 4/4/2010. Adopted 9 months 22 days ago.
 


*4/23/2010* 

I finally have monies, so I decided to get Maaya's new cage together since she's exactly 1Â½ years old today ^_^

I got the "cage" part yesterday, and it was a total pain. Went from Target, to Walmart, to another Target before I found the metal squares. But the spaces between the bars were too wide, so I had to return it and drive across town to a Bed, Bath & Beyond that thankfully had the right ones. Then Ashley and I went on a trip to get the coroplast today ^_^

The cage took hours to make, and my fingers are raw from the zip ties, but it was worth it. It's 3.5x2.3x2.3ft. It ended up being too big to get through my bedroom door, so I had to cut it in half then reassemble it again >_<

I tied down the hay mats to the second level with hay ties, but since I'd already installed the second level first, I had to sit inside the cage to finish it XD





She went from this... 




...to this!




Exploring her new home~ 









Taken 4/23/2010. 18 month old.
  
Material rundown 
Wire cubes x2: $14.99 ea 
Coroplast: $10.00 
Cable ties: $5.57 
Timothy hay mat x2: $7.99 ea 
Litterbox: $6.22

*---Edit---*
  
Until I've found something to cover the slippery coroplast, I tied the second level up against the bars so she can't get up there. I don't want her jumping between levels and hurting herself. 



*4/24/2010 *

I woke up at 6:30AM to Maaya leaping and sliding about like it was the rabbit ice capades @[email protected] 

I put sawdust down over the coroplast until I can find something better. She tends to tug and dig at my sheets when she's on my bed, so I'm hesitant to use fleece or towels. And I don't want to keep using sawdust  because it's going to get expensive and messy to keep covering an 8ftÂ² floor :twitch: 

Anyone have any ideas on what I should use?



Pictures Â©itoshiixhito, not for public use :thumbup


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great cage set up. For the bottom of the cage you could use carpet remanets, cut to size. May have to watch the bun carefully, to see if the carpet gets chew on.

I have a question regarding the coroplast. How do you seal the corners?


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 25, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> I have a question regarding the coroplast. How do you seal the corners?



I just used duct tape XD I also covered all the seams in case the coroplast comes apart or anything like that.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 25, 2010)

What a great beginning to your blog! Maaya is such a cutie! Is she really that great of a passenger in the car? Love all the pictures.

Walmart or even some dollar store sell the carpet square that you can place on the floor so she doesn't slide all over. Its' the size of a doormat. That's what we use. Or you can also get the foam mat that you would find in the baby section. Just be careful she doesn't chew on it.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 25, 2010)

Maaya is an absolutely adorable little girl!


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for the lovely comments 

*hln917 wrote: *


> Is she really that great of a passenger in the car?


She's pretty well behaved. I usually drive left-handed, so I pet her while we're on the road so she stays calm.

If I put her on my lap, she climbs all over the place and gets up on my shoulders anic:






 
Taken 4/25/2010. 18 month and 2 day old.
 
I ended up buyingGold's Gym 6-Piece Puzzle Mat yesterday. I cut them to fit the cage, then duct taped the seams underneath.

So far I saw her nip at it once or twice, but I guess it doesn't taste good as she hasn't done it since XD 

I also took the second level down for the time being. I'll put it back up once I make a ramp  :twitch:


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 30, 2010)

We're currently going through a trial-and-error time to get the cage arranged the way she wants it XD





Taken 4/30/2010. 18 month and 7 day old.
 


And I've started teaching her tricks! We're working on spinning around in a circle right now. 

But just to make it interesting, since I'm teaching myself Japanese [not so much ( at all) this semester because I've been swamped at school], I'm teaching her the commands in Japanese.

Once she's got circling down, we'll start on "come here"  :thumbup


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 2, 2010)

So, we have a new house guest!






Please meet Mr Reita-chan. His hoomin slave is tweakedoutbunnie (aka Ashley)

He's staying with me while Ashley's moving into a new houseanic:






He knows Maaya is in the room, so he's running laps around his cage and thumping his foot to warn me of danger. I woke up just in time so see him tip his igloo over on top of himself :rofl:





Taken 5/2/2010. 18 month and 9 day old.
 
Maaya is not pleased with the new house guest XD



*itoshiixhito wrote: *


> Taken 3/28/2010. 17 month and 5 days old. With my cousin Hopper.


Oh, and I found out yesterday that Hopper is actually a boy. Turns out he was so well-behaved the first time he met Maaya because he was too young to have...those kinda feelings towards her :lipsrsealed:

When he came over yesterday for a bunny play date, my niece called to me, "Hey, are they fighting?"

I checked him to make sure, and well...now we know. But I don't think they were together long enough for anything to happen :twitch:



And in better news, I had my college grad party yesterday, and I got enough money to get Maaya spayed! I'm going to call Monday to make her appointment :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

Nice looking house guest.

Congrats on graduating from college!:great:


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 2, 2010)

I seem to have bought another rabbit... :twitch:


----------



## crystal (May 2, 2010)

itoshiixhito wrote:


> I seem to have bought another rabbit... :twitch:



haha what does that mean? :?

I love that you're teaching the commands in japanese, I learnt japanese for a while myself


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 3, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> itoshiixhito wrote:
> 
> 
> > I seem to have bought another rabbit... :twitch:
> ...


Lol. I mean I _literally_ bought another rabbit.

I'm pretty sure she's a girl. About 8 weeks old. Black Rex with a smudge of white on her nose and lower lip. Her right whiskers are white, and the left are black XD

And she has the prettiest gray/blue eyes.


I've finally decided on her name. Ryuu Chi no Bara (lit. Dragon Blood Flower) :hearts:


----------



## crystal (May 3, 2010)

haha the way you said 'seem to have' sounded like it might have happened rather quickly or was sort of forced upon you in some way... like dumped on your door step or something lol

so where is she coming from? sounds really cute, never heard of a rabbit having different coloured whiskers on each side! I hope to see pics of that soon.

do you plan to eventually bond maaya and the new rabbit?


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 3, 2010)

Well I wasn't planning to get a rabbit, but I saw Ryuu's little face (and my friends were peer pressuring me), so I ended up coming home with her 

I got her at  Pet's Choice, which is a local pet store, but they're actually knowledgeable about the animals they have. And they get their bunnies from a reputable breeder in the area. Ryuu's up to date on all her vaccines and everything 

I'm going to try and start getting my bunnies bonded soon. Sadly due to space issues in my room, their cages can't be next to each other, but I'm taking them both out into the living room today to let them exercise. 

And I'll see if I can steal my dad's camera and get a few pics  :thumbup


----------



## Dragonrain (May 3, 2010)

Maaya is adorable. I love your pets names :biggrin2: If your ever looking for someone to practice Japanese with, I've been trying to learn it too! 

Can't wait to see pictures of Ryuu! She sounds pretty.


----------



## tweakedoutbunnie (May 3, 2010)

*itoshiixhito wrote: *


> Well I wasn't planning to get a rabbit, but I saw Ryuu's little face (and my friends were peer pressuring me), so I ended up coming home with her



I don't know what your talking about. I did no such thing!


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 3, 2010)

*tweakedoutbunnie wrote: *


> *itoshiixhito wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well I wasn't planning to get a rabbit, but I saw Ryuu's little face (and my friends were peer pressuring me), so I ended up coming home with her
> ...


LIES! 



-drum roll- Introducing Miss Ryuu!  :biggrin:









Taken 5/3/2010. Adopted 1 day ago.
 

And Miss Maaya won't allow her spotlight to be taken away for long 





Taken 5/3/2010. 18 month and 10 day old.


----------



## crystal (May 3, 2010)

Wow Ryuu is stunning! She does have amazing coloured eyes, even bluer than I expected, and I love the little white spot on her nose.

Umm she's still pretty young, I wonder if it might be better to wait until after she is spayed to start the bonding? I think that is usually the advice I see around here... I would hate them to have a bad experience that made bonding hard down the track. Getting a lot of the hormones out of the way really helps...


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2010)

She is such a cutie! Hope Miss Maaya approves! I like your houseguest also!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 3, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 3, 2010)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> very adorable bunny!


*Inle_Rabbitry wrote: *


> That is known as a Marked Vienna, in particular it is the combination of a blue eyed white and another vienna carrier.
> 
> It's a very beautiful color, but not showable.


*tonyshuman wrote: *


> What a gorgeous girl!


*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> just gorgeous!!


*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Yes, her color is black.  The reason she has blue eyes and a white spot on her nose is because she carries the vienna gene, which is what creates Blue-Eyed White (BEW) rabbits. When a BEW is bred to a normal colored rabbit, they produce rabbits like yours, called Vienna Marks (VM's) because they are a normal color (black, for instance) but the vienna causes blue eyes and random white markings.
> 
> VM's are not showable, but can be very useful in BEW breedings projects. For example, if a VM is bred to a BEW, they will produce BEW kits.
> 
> Edit: Also, she is not considered broken. A VM is considered solid color, since the vienna is what causes those marks.


*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Such a stunning rex!!!! I want!


*butsy wrote: *


> she's gorgeous!


Thank you for the help and lovely comments guys :biggrin2:

I knew she was a special little bun as soon as I saw her.

I think I will wait until after they're both altered to try and bond them. For now I'll just get them acquainted so Maaya doesn't think I'm letting strangers live in her room


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 4, 2010)

I had Maaya and Ryuu out on the living room couch earlier (neutral territory), and Maaya started with the dominant mounting behavior right off the bat. There wasn't any biting though thankfully.

And Ryuu kept trying to shove her nose under Maaya's tummy. It looked a lot like she was searching for food :twitch:

I parted them a few times, but Maaya was pretty single-minded about it, so I just separated them.

Then Maaya kept climbing on my lap and looking at me, almost like she was telling me she's the alpha bun and I should like her best XD


Oh, and Ryuu has a little problem with nipping my fingers, so we're gonna need to work on that :foreheadsmack:


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 6, 2010)

I guess poor little Ryuu just wanted Maaya's attention, but Maaya's not interested right now :rollseyes

Guess we'll try again once Maaya is spayed and Ryuu gets bigger and spayed too (poor baby kept getting run over!)

So on Tuesday I went and bought Ryuu a stuffed bunny toy to cuddle with. I saw her grooming it earlier 






Taken 5/6/2010. Adopted 4 days ago.


----------



## tweakedoutbunnie (May 7, 2010)

I take good pictures ^.^ And Maaya IS alpha bun. Ryuu is just gunna have to deal. & Reita will come home and be alpha bun at the new house


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 8, 2010)

Taken 5/7/2010. Adopted 5 days ago.

 I woke up to Miss Ryuu cuddling with her stuffed bunny friend. I named him Bob!




I tried out _Kaytee Soft Granule Blend Small Pet Bedding_ (27.5 liters) since it's cheaper than other brands, but Maaya was not pleased, and proceeded to shove it all out of her litterbox.

It also had a tendency to stick to poor Ryuu's fur.





Taken 5/7/2010. 18 month and 14 day old.

 So I had no choice but to be a good slave and buy her favorite, _Carefresh Natural Pet Bedding_ (60 liters)




Ryuu likes _Carefresh_ too!




Mister Reita has stove pellet bedding, which he isn't thrilled with. I think he wants his mommy to buy him _Carefresh_ instead -looks at tweakedoutbunnie meaningfully- :wink





Taken 5/7/2010. Adopted 10 months and 24 days ago.

 And Miss Hitsugi doesn't seem to have a preference as long as she gets fed, so she'll be finishing out the bag of _Kaytee_ bedding.

Once cages were cleaned and bowls were filled, everyone settled down for the evening with a nice slice of apple :hearts


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 8, 2010)

I think Miss Maaya is upset with me. She's been generally grumpy for the past few days.

I don't know if she's jealous because now I have another bun AND I'm housing Ashley's boybun while she's moving.

I _am_ trying to spend time alone with Maaya.

I know I need to get her spayed, but before that, I kinda want to take her in just for a wellness exam to make sure her grumpiness isn't medical-related.

I dunno...I feel bad


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 8, 2010)

I'm still a little concerned because Maaya's leaving uneaten cecals in her cage for whatever reason.

So I gave her a dose of powdered Bene-Bac in her food to see if we can get things back to normal.

I also gave Ryuu and Reita a dose too. Can't do any harm 

As an incentive to get them eating, I used a little apple-grape juice instead of water to wet the food down. And boy, it works like a charm! All three of them were face first in their bowls


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 9, 2010)

When I got home after an eight-hour work shift last night, Maaya was running around and binking all over her cage!

So whatever it was, I guess she's feeling better 

There was only one uneaten cecal when I woke up this morning, so I'll be keeping a close eye on her just in case.

I went and bought her some new hay today because she's been turning her nose up at the Kaytee Natural Timothy Hay (24oz). I got her Kaytee Natural Orchard Grass (16oz), which is sweeter than timothy hay, so hopefully she'll like it :rollseyes


----------



## tweakedoutbunnie (May 9, 2010)

You are a good parent my friend.


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 9, 2010)

*tweakedoutbunnie wrote: *


> You are a good parent my friend.


I try :biggrin2:

I took the pellets out of Maaya's cage so she'll have to nibble on the hay when she gets hungry lol.


----------



## tweakedoutbunnie (May 9, 2010)

hahah I did that when Reita wasn't eating pellets only hay. lol


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 13, 2010)

I've decided to change Ryuu's name. Since my other baby's are named after Asian music artists, I'm going to carry on the tradition.

Her new name is Tabi, after T.O.P <3 BIG BANG LOVE!!!

Not that she'd know anyway because I just call her "Baby Bunny" for now XD

*Name:* Tabi Ryuu Chi no Bara (T.O.P from the Korean group Big Bang, and "Ryuu Chi no Bara" literally means "Dragon Blood Flower" in Japanese)
*Gender:* Female
*Breed:* Mini Rex
*Fur Color:* Short hair - Black Vienna Marked
*Eye Color:* Blue/gray
*Gotcha:* 5/2/2010


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 15, 2010)

Some bunny's just don't like hay. I have a couple of buns that are not big hay eaters. One prefers to chew new openings in her cardboard house.


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 15, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Some bunny's just don't like hay. I have a couple of buns that are not big hay eaters. One prefers to chew new openings in her cardboard house.


Since I cut back in her pellets, Maaya has been eating more hay. She was just being a picky little bugger


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 15, 2010)

It is now to the point that anytime I'd get near Mister Reita's cage, me and anything else nearby gets wet. And not in a good way :grumpy:

He's discovered the joys of spraying, and shakes his little tail every time he hits a target.

It must be because he was in the same room as Maaya, and of course I smell like girl bunny.

So unfortunately until his mama can move him into the new house, he's been moved in to my bathroom.

The smell of boy could curl your hair as soon as you walk in, so his cage is getting a good scrub down with bleach tonight :lipsrsealed:


Oh, and Miss Maaya thought it would be fun to try spraying me too yesterday...



Her spaying appointment cannot come soon enough.


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 16, 2010)

Yesterday Miss Tabi-chan got some exercise in the hallway, complete with binkies :biggrin2:




















Taken 5/15/2010. Adopted 13 days ago.
 
And apparently today she was feeling pretty relaxed XD





Taken 5/16/2010. Adopted 14 days ago.


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 23, 2010)

Had some exercise time yesterday in the hallway 









 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 

Tabi, however, was more interested in the dogs XD


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 26, 2010)

Took Maaya in yesterday morning for her spay, and Ashley brought Reita for his neuter.

The receptionist probably thought I was nuts when I handed over ziplock bags of pellets, hay, cheerios, blackberries and bedding, and a food bowl, water bowl, and water bottle XD

Had a mild "Omg, I'm never going to see her again" attack when she was taken to the back @[email protected]

Called back around 4pm (after being on hold on and off for an hour), and I was told they were both doing fine in recovery.



Ashley and I went to pick them up at 8am this morning, and I shelled out $140 >____<

Thankfully her stitches are dissolvable, so I won't have to take her back in.

The vet gave me 3 single-use syringes of Metacam. Apparently they weren't willing to hand over Tramadol.

I managed to miss her mouth with most of the first syringe, so I went out and got infants' ibuprofen (berry flavor oral suspension ) to help take the edge off the pain. I figured out the dosage using this wonderful calculator.

I also got thesesyringes and gave her some gas meds, water, then a little bit of banana baby food.

Reita went through the same routine, sans ibuprofen since I actually got the meds in his mouth >.<



Maaya's currently meatloafed in the corner of her cage. I think she's p*ssed at me >_>

I put a water dish in front of her, and I believe I saw her drinking a bit on her own.

She's peed a little, but no poop yet, so I'm keeping a close eye on her.

Reita's eating, drinking, and output in normal of course 


*Maaya's Schedule*
*Wednesday
*- 0.2cc Metacam (missed most of it)
- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Concentrated Ibuprofen
- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Simethicone Gas Drops*
Thursday
*- 0.2cc Metacam
- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Concentrated Ibuprofen
- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Simethicone Gas Drops
- 1 tsp Bene-Bac powder*
Friday
*- 0.2cc Metacam
- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Concentrated Ibuprofen
- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Simethicone Gas Drops*
Saturday
*- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Concentrated Ibuprofen
- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Simethicone Gas Drops
- 1 tsp Bene-Bac powder*
Sunday
*- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Concentrated Ibuprofen
- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Simethicone Gas Drops*
Monday
*- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Simethicone Gas Drops
- 1 tsp Bene-Bac powder*
Tuesday
*- 0.3cc Target-brand Infants' Simethicone Gas Drops*
Wednesday
*- 1 tsp Bene-Bac powder



*---Edit 5:00PM---*

I moved Maaya's food bowl over next to her, and she took a couple bites of pellets. I'm so proud of her *_*


----------



## tweakedoutbunnie (May 28, 2010)

I had a break down moment when they took Mr. Dr. Professor. Reita to the back ;_; but now he's back to being a butthead


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 28, 2010)

I love the one up and down earpicture of Maayatan.

Those are great pictures of Tabi.


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jul 25, 2010)

R.I.P Gretchen Amaryllis. Hope you're popcorning to your little piggy heart's content up in heaven â¥


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jan 2, 2011)

Haven't updated in a while. I've been dealing with some suckish life-type stuff.

*June 13th:* Hitsugi-chan's one year gotcha day.
*June 28th:* Doctor diagnosed me with Chronic Depression and started me on 20mg of Fluoxetine (Prozac).
*July 12th:* My blood tests came back normal, so my doctor upped my Prozac dosage to 40mg.
*July 29th:* Scheduled for group therapy, individual therapy, and a medicinal evaluation by a psychiatrist.
*August 3rd:* Ob-gyn confirmed my self-diagnoses for Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome.
*August 13th:* Started the birth-control Sprintec to help with the side effects of the PCOS.
*August 24th:* Psychiatrist diagnosed me with Type II Bipolar Disorder.
*August 25th:* Psychiatrist upped my Prozac dosage to 60mg in an attempt to override the interference, and consequently, unchecked aggression, that the birth-control was causing.
*October 23rd:* Maayatan's second birthday.
*October 28th:* Changed my major from computer graphic applications to biological anthropology.
*November 1st:* Sam was put to sleep at age sixteen. He was the best dog I've had the privilege to know. R.I.P.
*November 11th:* Made my first piece of 3D work for the first time in 2.5 years.
*November 13th:* My 23rd birthday.
*November 23rd:* Maayatan's two year gotcha day.
*November 29th:* Psychiatrist added the antipsychotic Abilify to my list of meds.
*November 30th:* Tabi got spayed.
*December 1st:* Started the last stage of group therapy.
*December 17th:* Stopped the Abilify because I inherited Akathisia Syndrom as a side effect. Going to try Risperidone (Risperdal) instead.
*December 20th:* Left for Vermont to see my mom and little sister. The kids are over at Aunty Ashley's for two weeks. Hopefully they won't chew too many holes in the carpet.
*January 2nd:* Handmade a bed out of fabric scraps for my sister's guinea pig, Mochi 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/NRdDyvpvSD8&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am glad you updated, wow, you have been going through a lot. Sorry about Gretchen.


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr Reita-chan's hoomin slave, tweakedoutbunnie, got into an... altercation with her mother, and Reita has been kicked out.

Naturally, I couldn't allow my nephew to end up in a shelter, so I've taken him in until a permanent home can be found. I would love to keep him, but my step-mom's crazy.










 
She doesn't look impressed, but Maaya's secretly happy to see her boyfriend.




 




 




 




 
Tabi doesn't appreciate the intrusion, and bit me for my trouble =_=





Taken 1/25/2011. Adopted 8 months and 23 days ago.
 



 




 




 




 





Taken 1/25/2011. 2 years, 3 months and 2 days old.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are great pictures, such beautiful bunny's.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Great pictures! Hehehe she certainly does seem interested in him. I hope this year will be better for you!


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 23, 2011)

Just a quick picture update of the kids. My step-mom is trying to kick the rabbits out. Much drama ensued, and apparently we're at a grudging stalemate where I can keep them, but they have to be outside. This royally p*sses me off, but I'm trying to make the best of it, and hopefully my uncle will help me build a double hutch for them =_= 





Miss Hitsugi-chan. Taken 4/10/2011. Adopted 1 year, 9 months & 28 days ago. 





Miss Maayatan. Taken 4/23/2011. 2 years and 6 months old. 





Miss Tabi-chan. Taken 4/23/2011. Adopted 11 months and 21 days ago.


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 25, 2011)

Taken 4/25/2011. 2 years, 6 months, and 2 days old.





  




  




  




 
Taken 4/25/2011. Adopted 11 months and 23 days ago.


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 29, 2011)

The girls are settling down for the night with some parsley, carrots, and blackberries


----------



## itoshiixhito (May 2, 2011)

[align=center]I love you my little baby.[/align][align=center]æ© Hitsugi-chan
 June 13, 2009 - May 2, 2011
[/align] 






She died right in front of my eyes.


It's so hard to breath right now.
[align=center] [/align]


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jun 26, 2011)

*---June 9th---*

My parents decided last Saturday that I can no longer keep my rabbits.

The short version is that my priorities are not in order because I focus too much on the rabbits, and I'm not emotionally stable enough to have pets. That's what I've been told.

I've tried talking, pleading, bargaining, and full out crying. I'm on the verge of being kicked out myself, so I know pleading for the rabbits is pointless now.

I don't want any money for them. I just want more than anything for someone to love them as much as I do.


In an effort to not have an emotional breakdown, I've been applying for jobs and I've started taking my medication again.

I don't want to be sad anymore. 

And I want to get out of here.

*---June 20th---*

On Saturday, my rabbits are going to go live at the Harvest Home Animal Sanctuary in Stockton, CA.

I'm trying really, really hard not to cry.

With the house move coming up in only a few weeks, it was the only real option left.

The lady I spoke to, Karen, was very reassuring.

_"We are a House Rabbit Society Chapter also and we screen our adopters very carefully. We adopt out to indoor homes only and we do a lot of bondings so rabbits have companionship."_

I feel relieved that I know they'll be well looked after and that their new owners will have to pass a screening process.



But it still doesn't make it easier that my babies are been taken away.

*---June 25th---*

I spent the last few hours with my girls this morning.





















The shelter turned out to be a really nice place.

There were ducks, chicken, turkeys, and bunnies all over the place. A couple goats too.

I feel bad for the lady running the place because she had to deal with me <i>and</i> Ashley crying as I was signing the surrender papers.

She said I'm welcome to come down and visit on Saturdays.

When I left, Maaya was stretched out and nomming some hay, and Tabi was checking out a boy bunny named Wally.

The shelter has a really extensive adoption process, so I feel better knowing they'll make sure my girls go to a good home.



When I got home I alternated between sleeping and crying for a few hours. Now I'm just drained.

I forgot to take Bob (Tabi's stuffed bunny toy) to the shelter, so now he's on my bed.

I'm saving the emotional mess of breaking down their cages for tomorrow.


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm so miserable and lonely without my girls...


----------



## Deliciosa (Jun 27, 2011)

This breaks my heart. I'm so, so sorry your bunnies are gone. Is there any way for you to volunteer at the shelter so maybe you could see them? Or would that be too sad (I'd understand if it would be)? 

Rest assured though that they are in a kind place with lots of care. I hope things will get easier for you soon.

:hug2:


----------

